# Who's a pretty boy then?



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi Derek

Boy you look better on TV now a Saturday morning TV show.

Peter


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

PETERFC said:


> Hi Derek
> 
> Boy you look better on TV now a Saturday morning TV show.
> 
> Peter


I guess you watched it then.....lol

Iam not sure about TV I think its easier just to stay on the Radio...(dont have to comb my hair for that)


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



omostra06 said:


> I guess you watched it then.....lol
> 
> Iam not sure about TV I think its easier just to stay on the Radio...(dont have to comb my hair for that)


As the program started it started with " They never used a Lawyer " There is on this and almost every other Forum detailed advice about buying a house/ Land etc. We who are moving to Portugal have all the advice we needed and more. It's a pity this couple didn't spend as much time as we have doing our research. A lawyer if did the searches that are done here in the UK had been used perhaps they would not be in the position they are. 

Lets hope that a solution can be found for them and that no Forum member has this happen again.

Perhaps Derek you could put up a special warning about taking short cuts when buying a House/ land etc.

Peter


----------



## afrique (Feb 4, 2009)

*Famous*

Could I have your autograph?


----------

